# Cochlear implant removal



## honuchaya (Feb 8, 2011)

One of our MDs performed a removal of a cochlear implant, which he did not previously implant (was implanted by outside MD). Does anyone know if the removal is billable separately? and if so, should I use the unlisted code 69949?


----------



## FTessaBartels (Feb 14, 2011)

*20680?*

Does 20680 cover the documented procedure?  If not I would use an unlisted code. 

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

